# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  La Junta de Andalucía, denunciada por no usar el canon de agua y paralizar depuradoras

## Jonasino

> Las asociaciones Círculo de Empresas Andaluzas de la Construcción y Obras Públicas (Ceacop), la patronal de empresas de la construcción Fadeco Contratistas y la Asociación de Ingenieros Consultores de Andalucía (Asica) han presentado en el Juzgado de Guardia de Sevilla una denuncia formal donde ponen de manifiesto el "presunto delito" que podría estar cometiendo la Junta de Andalucía, en relación con la aplicación del canon del agua, toda vez que lamentan que el Gobierno andaluz "no ha utilizado el canon de mejora del agua y ha paralizado la construcción de depuradoras".
> 
> En su denuncia, han explicado que en 2010 la Junta presentó un plan de 1.765 millones de euros para la construcción de obras de depuración y saneamiento "y cinco años después sólo se han invertido 59 millones". En ese sentido, han apuntado que el Gobierno autonómico "ha recaudado 346 millones a través del canon del agua".
> 
> Asimismo, han precisado que Andalucía "se enfrentaría a una sanción de 40 millones de euros el próximo año por incumplir con la directiva europea".
> 
> Han explicado que el canon de mejora de infraestructura hidráulica de depuración de interés de la comunidad autónoma, el llamado canon del agua, se incorporó a la factura del suministro de todos los andaluces desde mayo de 2011. Este canon nace en 2010 recogido en la Ley 9/2010 de Aguas de Andalucía, una legislación que deriva la Directiva europea Marco de Aguas, que establece que a 31 de diciembre de 2015 todos los núcleos urbanos superiores a 2.000 habitantes deben depurar sus aguas.
> 
>     Andalucía se enfrentaría a una sanción de 40 millones de euros el próximo año por incumplir con la directiva europea
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ar-depuradoras

----------

